# Manual shift not shifting



## jbower2010 (Jun 17, 2019)

Have you ever changed the transmission fluid?


----------



## Prime21_2000 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have not but the car runs perfect through 1st to 4th


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Is it a hard stop or does it slowly gain resistance?

Start by switching fluid as already suggested.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start by swapping out the transmission fluid. This probably won't fix the problem but will at least fix other issues with hard shifting. Next, there are cables running from the gear shift to the transmission. These cables need to be aligned properly for the transmission to move properly into the high gears and reverse. Take a look at post #22 at https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-g...eco-manual-transmission-issue-question-3.html for more information.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid[/h]


----------

